
Teach your kids about truth in computer programming - viebel
http://kids.klipse.tech/clojure/2016/08/05/chapter-7.html
======
viebel
This article is part of a mini-course for kids about LISP and Clojure.

The particularity of this mini-course is that the code snippets are
interactive.

The snippets are powered by klipse:
[https://github.com/viebel/klipse](https://github.com/viebel/klipse)

